# question about sex of my ring neck doves



## 42348523 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have two ring neck dove,the younger one is 4 months old and another is at least 9 months old.

The old one like cooing all the time and bowing to anything interest him specially he is in front of minor and his sound is big.
The young one also cooing an bowing but not to much and the sound is very gentle.

They are live together and some time they kiss each other,the young one always put his mouth into the old one's,and they mate(the old one on top). some time they fight each other.

I want to know are my doves are gays or not?
and what is the probability of gays doves?

Thanks!

George


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey George,
There's no such thing as gay doves. Pigeons and doves may accept the needed role that suits the current scenario,especially when puberty kicks in and they get h*rny. Males act like females and females act like males. Two males or two females can pair up together and one will assume the roles of opposite sex (in same sex pair).

In your case,may be the younger one is female but at four months of age she may not be fully sexually mature yet. And after maturing sexually,for the first time many young hens lay a single egg which may not be fertile.
Neither behaviour nor voice can determine the gender for sure. One can observe them and determine. But best way to be sure about sex is to see a hen laying an egg


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

gay and straight labels apply only on humans.

since you called it "gay", the answer is yes, there is a huge chance two same sex doves/pigeons to pair up and mate just like a "straight" couple.

females are more likely to get along and make a successeful relationship in this type of situations, though I have seen two males paired up, but it's rare because males are more agressive and dominant.

I assume you have an opposite sex couple, though older doves/pigeons tend to pair and impose on any younger one (male or a female)this is one of the reasons pigeons fanciers put young birds in a separated section from the older ones... so you'll never know fur sure unless if the young dove lay an egg or a you can do a DNA test.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

At 4 months the young one is just too young and immature to even know what he/she is I think.
The fact it also bows and coos makes me think it is a male, and any female behaviours are from it being swept along in the older birds pace.

The fact that the older one is courting the young one male or female is no surprise at all.

my male ringneck literally courts and humps anything that moves, including my giant 13inch long king pigeon mix.

Wait till the young one matures a bit. Then its true self so to speak will become more established and bold. if it is a female it will become more feminine and actively start nesting and inviting the male. if it is a male I believe they will start fighting.

Truth be told I have heard alot of people talk about gender swapping in pigeons. And as a rule pigeon people apply it to all kinds of doves.

I haven;t had a whole lot of experience with large flocks, so maybe the dynamics people see are different.

But behaviors/calls/body language and temperament of ring neck doves are VERY different to pigeons.
I have read posts and replies given by pigeon people on ring neck doves (especially behaviour) which was simply wrong. 

I have a pigeon I have had since July and I cannot for the life of me figure out its gender. I thought it was male because of certain behaviours and body types, and the fact he went bananas trying to get out of his cage when a stray racer ended up on our roof. 
But then I got it a female and tried introducing them and they just FOUGHT through the cage bars non stop. 
So I started thinking it was female. Literally everyweek I reach a different conclusion.

With ring neck doves I have never had that problem.
My males are very obviously male in behaviour and becomes more and more pronounced as they age whether they are paired or not.

I have NEVER seen a female (however young) bow and coo like a male.

I always know very quickly if the offspring of my pair are male or female. The daughter starts fighting with the mother, either because she tries to take over the nest (as her father mated her) or because her mother doesn't tolerate her. The sons start being drawn to the nest area and especially nesting material. My females have never shown a great interest in nesting material until they are actually sitting in the nest on eggs and are handed pieces by the male or myself.

The father will hump, drive and chase off males or females equally depending on his mood.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

42348523 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have two ring neck dove,the younger one is 4 months old and another is at least 9 months old.
> 
> ...


the young one is too young to tell. here is some things to think about when that one matures, it has more to do with fertility but it can also give clues to the sexes of the birds. so really the eggs or no eggs may tell the tale.

Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg 
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs 
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs 
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs 
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## LasloDvorg (Nov 8, 2013)

*Full movie Escape Plan*

Download Free Birds movie for iphone, https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_free_birds_movie_avi_-318120434.html, 8203139 Buy Free Birds the film, <a href="https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_free_birds_movie_avi_-318120434.html">Download movie Free Birds hd</a>, 2132194Movie Free Birds, Free Birds the movie hd, 7802405 
Download the film About Time, https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_about_time_movie_avi_-318120950.html, 6854473 About Time movie credits, <a href="https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_about_time_movie_avi_-318120950.html">The About Time download full movie</a>, 8851974Download entire About Time movie, Watch About Time film download, 0031393 
Dallas Buyers Club tide video download, https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_dallas_buyers_club_mo-318121502.html, 4863587 Dallas Buyers Club dvd, <a href="https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_dallas_buyers_club_mo-318121502.html">Dallas Buyers Club movie full hd</a>, 4583240Buy and download Dallas Buyers Club movie online, Download movie Dallas Buyers Club hq, 8095126 
Download entire Thor: The Dark World movie, https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_thor_the_dark_world_m-318125356.html, 4358869 Thor: The Dark World movie music, <a href="https://www.rebelmouse.com/clickherego/download_thor_the_dark_world_m-318125356.html">Thor: The Dark World download</a>, 4493685Thor: The Dark World it music, Thor: The Dark World film to download, 1523682


----------



## qz_de_01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,I am the topic owner,I forgot the password and just registered this new account.I just post a video for my doves on youtube list below,please help me check.

Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAKw5_In4eo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

qz_de_01 said:


> Hello,I am the topic owner,I forgot the password and just registered this new account.I just post a video for my doves on youtube list below,please help me check.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAKw5_In4eo&feature=youtu.be


Apparently the one mounting on the other is the cock.


----------

